# Excess (?) motor insurance?



## ajapale (6 Sep 2006)

Ive heard radio ads for Excess(?) motor insurance company. The ads say that they dont operate no claims bonuses. Has anyone had any dealing with them? Do they have a website or phone number?

Thanks,
aj


----------



## dereko1969 (6 Sep 2006)

http://www.xsdirect.ie


----------



## ajapale (6 Sep 2006)

Thanks Derek,

xs by name and xs by nature. I got a very high quote coupled with a an execss of €4,000.



> *XSdirect* is a brand new alternative in motor insurance, providing significant savings to drivers over 25 paying high premiums, such as:
> * Zero, one or two year bonus
> * First Policy
> * High spec cars
> ...


----------



## theboyeamo (6 Sep 2006)

The 4,000 and 2,000 excesses for male and female drivers respectively apply to the Excess Direct policy.  The same company also have another policy known as Excess Select for drivers of high spec / value cars with 4 or 5 years of a bonus.  In this case the excess is 2,000 and 1,000 for male and female drivers respectively.  The also insure motor fleets with 1,000 excess


----------



## RS2K (6 Sep 2006)

Niche player. Suits higher risk drivers afaik.


----------

